# whats a percentage boer? commercial boer?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry for the stupid questions...
I couldnt find these questions online


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No such thing as stupid questions here.
A % Boer is usually 50% or more.
Commercial refers to any % or fullblood with no papers.

94% & up are called Purebreds. Only a Fullblood bred to a Fullblood can be called Fullblood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

ok so a percentage boer is 

a boer but crossed with another breed?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It doesn't always have to be a cross. Some people just never register their boers, so their offspring are automatically percentages when bred to a registered boer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

True, Carlee


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guy! Now i can tell my dad what it means lol


----------

